# Mivizu Sleek cover review



## DeoreDX (Nov 21, 2009)

I have nothing better to do just sitting in my Hotel in India so I thought I might as well break out the Blackberry and snap a few pictures of my new Kindle case for a short review. Sorry for the picture quality, the Blackberry doesn't exactly have the best camera but it is better than nothing 










As the name implies, this is one very sleek Kindle 2 cover. It hardly adds any thickness to the K2 at all. The cover is made from a thin hard plastic that is bonded to a very thin leather/pleather layer with a thin silky smooth velvet interior. I say leather/pleather because although it is claimed to be leather when you look and touch and feel it, it does not have the normal smell and touch of a high quality leather item. Just looking at my low resolution picture from my phone you can see towards the bottom where the leather is not 100% smooth and makes a sort of wrinkle in the case. It is a very basic design with no pockets. No padding. Just a small emboss on the fron of the Mivizu name and logo and the snap in the back and that is it. This is the epitome of no frills case design.



















One thing I wondered about when looking at the images on Amazon.com was how well the Kindle is secured in the case. There are just four little bits in the corner that is supposed to hold your Kindle securely in there? Well let me tell you that it does a fantastic job. The kindle fits in there like a glove. The rear portion of the cover is a solid piece of molded plastic that is fairly rigid but has just enough give to snap your K2 into place. Once I seriously doubt you will ever worry about it falling out of the case. It's a wonderful design that really shows off the Kindle. It would be an excellent pairing with your favorite skin.




























The rear has cutouts for the speaker that match up very well. There is a cutout on top for the power switch and headphone jack. The USB port is covered by the snap closure and must be opened to access it. There is not enough clearance for my microusb cable to insert fully into the Kindle because of the cover but it wasn't so much that it doesn't charge and is recognized by the computer.










The Easel function is something that worked much better than I though it would and is the one feature I thought I would never use but end up using a lot. Though since there is no "snap" or closure that keeps the legs together I though the leg would slide out from under it. But I figured out if you take the closure flap and tuck it to the inside as I've shown the felt gives a lot of friction to smooth surfaces and does an excellent job at keeping the K2 in easel position upright on slick glass surfaces.

Overall I must say I am very very happy with the cover. Is it perfect? No. I would classify the drop protection as "better than nothing". The Quality as actually not too bad for the price (but this is not something you will pick up and say OMG this is a high quality item). But if you want something to protect your Kindle from scratches as you toss it in your bag this will do the trick. This case is for someone who wants the absolute thinest case possible. Holding the Kindle with the Mivizu sleek isn't too much different than holding a naked kindle. If you realize and understand the limitation of the cover I think you will find a product that is very nice for the price. I'd say for what I wanted in a case it is just about perfect.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have this case in blue, and have to say it is my favorite. I put my other cases on the Kindle, but keep coming back to this one because I love that fact that it is protected, I can stand it up, and no bulk is added.  I tried to "squish" the opening for the usb with some of my husband's tools to see if I could flatten it to make the cord attach firmly, but only succeeded in putting a tear in my leather.  The case is tough!

I agree totally with your review - great job with the descriptions of the case!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the thinness of the one I have also.  
Not the best quality available, but a very slim case, adding no weight.
deb


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Good review.  I have a purple Mivizu.  Yes - charging takes some care to make sure it's well connected.  Yes, also on the easel.  I don't know if I'd ever have given a cover with an easel option a chance, but....I use the easel often - even if just proped in my lap while reading.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've never seen this case, thanks for the review!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

vg said:


> I have this case in blue, and have to say it is my favorite. I put my other cases on the Kindle, but keep coming back to this one because I love that fact that it is protected, I can stand it up, and no bulk is added.


I have three of these in different colors. Not pristeen quality, but I don't think there is a case out there that is as light that would protect as well. The snaps could be a little stronger in easel mode. I even (GASP) sold my Oberon because I kept coming back to these. I love Oberons quality, but I prefer the weight and price point of these.


----------



## DeoreDX (Nov 21, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I have three of these in different colors. Not pristeen quality, but I don't think there is a case out there that is as light that would protect as well. The snaps could be a little stronger in easel mode. I even (GASP) sold my Oberon because I kept coming back to these. I love Oberons quality, but I prefer the weight and price point of these.


I originally bought it just because Amazon had priced them @ ~$6 + $3 shipping for a few hours and thought it would be better than nothing for my trip to India. I'm glad I did because I cant imagine a case design I would like better then this one now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

At the $6, it's a good buy; I have had the pale pink since they first introduced them.  At full price (previously as high as $35 +$11 shipping, currently at $20 +$6 shipping), I think it's overpriced; their quality is shoddy & their durability is suspect.  But they ARE lightweight, that's for sure!

One word of caution for those using one of these as a daily cover:  The plastic sealant they use on the edges of the "leather" at the hinge cracks easily, and mine did within the first two weeks of everyday use.  Eventually you may find them chipping off completely, as I did with a similarly edged product.  If you find them at the $6 price, you might consider buying more than one to keep on hand for when this happens.  (And no, I don't believe for a minute it's real leather.) 

A note on the easel function--the snap is not meant to be in use when you have the case in the easel position.  Just set it into position with the snap tab on the table pointing towards you, between the covers.  The inside liner on the tab is non slip and when you set it with that tab facing downwards (leather side up), your case will not move.  It balances a LOT better in this position than it does with the snap closed, and not having it snapped means you can alter the angle of the easel for more comfortable reading.  The Mivizu images on Amazon actually show the tab facing the back in easel position, and I find it slides more that way.

Mine's great as a secondary cover for times I need the extreme light weight or the easel function, but I'm glad I went with something more solid for my everyday usage.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the purple 'pebble' version of this and absolutely love it. I wanted a cover to protect my new baby but wanted as little additional weight and bulk as possible. I've had it for a little over a week and have found nothing suspect about its quality. The leather - and it IS leather - is smooth, the edges are very clean and it feel solid without being heavy. When the cover is flipped back to read, the cover all but disappears - a MAJOR bonus, in my book (HA!). I love the minimalism of it.

The only 'con' I can come up with is that the cover edge slightly interferes with the USB plug - but you just have to push it down ever so slightly for the cord to pop right in. The four-corner tabs are insanely secure and I rarely have a problem with using it in A-frame mode (important to me). I'll be interested to see if I have the same problem with the cracking edges. 

I bought mine for $24, which isn't a steal - I think a better price point for these would be around $15-17 - but I'm so happy with it's functionality, that I don't mind.


----------

